# Currimundi Lake/Lake Kawana - Sat/Sun



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Sat 5th*
I decided to have a paddle with the wife and kids in Lake Currimundi on Saturday Arvo and decided to take a couple of rods along... Just in case ;-).

We launched from my usual spot, just beach side of the Nicklin Way bridge. I took my youngest son on the Prowler and my wife had our other son on our tandam yak. As expected the kids got bored and cold after about an hour of kayakin' 'n' swimmin', so my wife took them home which left me to get into some fishing. It was the first day of the Profish comp period after all and I got squat last month.

The wind was quite strong, but I decided to troll into it at first and headed towards the beach. I was trolling a Pink/Purple Micro Mullet (which has been working well for me lately) and a Brown and White Predatek Min Min. In the 150 or so mtrs that I trolled in this direction I picked up 5 small Whiting (all on the Micro Mullet) with the biggest being 27cms. Below is the first fish caught and due to the wind, the only fish that I photographed for the day. It measured 25cms and in the time taken to get a couple of snaps including one with my comp number, I got pushed back about 50mtrs and into the shore. Can you retro-fit a Prowler with a Mirage Drive? :lol: 









As I neared the beach, the wind was just too much so I turned around and decided to just drift with the wind for a while. Before long I got my first fish on the Min Min. It was and small flattie (foul hooked, in the gills) and it measured 30cms. I continued after this for another hour or so but only managed one more small whiting while casting the Min Min. All fish today were released.

I was surprised with the amount of Whiting caught today though, as I hadn't caught many on HB's before. At least I have an entry for the comp in the bank this month too, in case I can't upgrade it later in the week.

*Sun 6th*
After chatting with Paul (pwr62) this week, we decided we were gonna hit Lake Kawana in search of some Trevally today, rain, hail or shine... We didn't really give much thought to wind :shock: .

We launched at about 7:30am and even then, the wind was strong enough so that paddling/peddling was not really required. I started using the same lures that I used yesterday and I think Paul had two Micro Mullets out. After about 15 mins of trolling, I got a hit as we were passing under the Kawana Way Bridge. At first I wasn't sure if it was a fish or a stick, (no headshakes, just a dead weight) it wasn't until I got it to the surface that it woke up and took a couple of small runs. It was a small Flathead (33cms) and it was quickly released, no photo.

We continue on into a small bay on the left and out of the wind. I changed the Predatek Min Min for an SX40 (Bluegill color). We then trolled straight across to the other side of the Lake, to the large bay on the right of the lake. The wind had picked up considerably now, and choppy waves were splashing up over the sides of the yaks. Paul was ahead of me at this stage and about 100 mtrs into the bay he landed a small Bream (mid 20's at a guess) and while he was sorting that out I passed him and headed for a sheltered section at the top of this part of the lake. Here, I picked up a 30cm Mullet on the Micro Mullet, which was my first ever Mullet on a lure :shock: and first from the kayak. Paul also got a good hit in this section but failed to hook up.

It was great to be out of the wind for a while and I was tempted to stay there, but as the trip back was going to be directly into the ever increasing wind and the dark clouds were gathering we decided to start the hard slog back. And a hard slog it was...

I couldn't believe how strong the wind was, if I stopped paddling for a second I was pushed back 3 or 4 kayak lengths... Just ridiculous! As we were passing under the Kawana Way bridge on the opposite side that I got the Flatty earlier, Paul got snagged. I continued on as he got free from the snag and almost immediately after his snag he caught a nice 42cm Flathead. It was the catch of the day and fitting reward for the hard work today.

That was the last fish of the day and unfortunately the Trevs didn't appear. The rain only held off until we were loading the kayaks back onto the roof, so we didn't quite escape that either. An enjoyable day nontheless and great to get out for the first time with another AKFF member. Sorry again, for the lack of photos, just too windy to stop paddling for long enough to take any.

Paul, feel free to add anything that I missed if you wish and hopefully when the weather settles a bit we'll have another crack at it.

I've added a Google Earth pic of the lake with a rough path of where we travelled today.









Cheers,

Jason


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

great work guys, will any one be fishin the Currimundi area this week, iam on school holidays   .but if only this weather gets better  
Craig


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good stuff Jason, not a bad effort considering the bad weather

Lrr


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

breambuster13 said:


> will any one be fishin the Currimundi area this week, iam on school holidays


Hey Craig,

I only wish I could be...

I've gotta work all week  , so my only chance is a late session either Thurs or Fri. I'll PM ya if I'm going out. It looks like it'll probably still be windy, but I'd rather be fishing in shitty weather than not fishing at all. I'll definately be getting in a trip or 2 next weekend though.

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

JTC said:


> breambuster13 said:
> 
> 
> > will any one be fishin the Currimundi area this week, iam on school holidays
> ...


Sounds good Jason,i got that PB bream when it was really windy so the fish still take lures,i would rather be fishing too ,what ever the weather is doing.I've found that early mornings before the sun coms up is the least windist.
Craig


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul, feel free to add anything that I missed if you wish and hopefully when the weather settles a bit we'll have another crack at it.

Nothing to add Jason good report I enjoied the mornings fishing. I was using a micro mullet and a mini micro, both fish taken on the mullet.
Hope to see you wednesday night if i can get out of work early enough. We will have to try get a trip or two in this weekend sounds like Craig is keen too.
Paul


----------



## Vikingfisher (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for putting me onto spinnerbaits, I was amazed how snag free they are. 
Jay


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice report Jason. Will have to give LK a go some time soon. Just checked Seabreeze and Thurs and Fri morns are looking the best in a while.

Greg


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

HardPlastic said:


> Just checked Seabreeze and Thurs and Fri morns are looking the best in a while.


You've convinced me Greg!

I just checked the weather and Thursday does look good. So a morning session it is. I've gotta be at work by 8:30am, so it'll be an early and a short one for me. I'll probably launch by 5:00am and would need to be off the water by 7:00. I was planning on trying to get out after work one day this week, but it's just not gonna happen, due to other commitments. I'm hoping to have a longer run on Sunday.

I'm not sure which side of the weir I'll fish at this stage, either Lake Kawana or Currimundi Canals. So if anyone else is up to it, feel free to offer up a suggestion.

Craig, if you read this, you might have a few ideas.

Cheers,

Jason


----------

